
DAO May Be Dead After $60M Theft - kafkaesq
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/networks/dao-may-be-dead-after-40million-theft
======
TaylorGood
Crypto Noob here, but since DAO is built on ETH never understood why you would
buy into the former and not the latter.

~~~
taejo
DAO : ETH :: Y Combinator : US Dollar

A DAO is an organization that makes investments as proposed and voted on by
its members. The crypto only comes in because a DAO's "fund manager" is a
piece of code rather than a human.

